# Skaven query



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm throwing a list together and have the basics but am indeed running low on points, I would like some protection against warmachines/shooting

So my question what would be better?

Gutter runners or storm banner?
Please no answers like take both as I can't fit them in. 
Gutter runner wise it will be between 6, prob slings and of course poisoned weapons.

So any thoughts?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd personally say Storm Banner would be more reliable against shooting BUT the gutter runners will more likely earn you victory points for destroying them. Not every army runs warmachines however so would choose the Runners personally as against Beastmen you could use them to snipe Shamans dancing round a herdstone

IIRC Warp Gale(?) spell affects all shooting attacks so you can get a back up plan if you don't take the banner


----------



## Smashbox20 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would say gutter runners, just for the victory points, but then again a storm banner is good too.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Storm banner is an awesome magic item but it's major downside is that it can effect your own shooting phase too which depending on your army selection can decide whether you take it or not.
If you have loads of shooting then gutterrunners are the safest bet but if your running clanrat/ slave hordes then stormbanner and an ironcurse icon should see you right.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The storm banner is situational and can hurt your shooting if it stays up. The ability of gutter runners with their high M characteristic to scout, march and shoot, and free reform is huge once you learn to play them right. They can take down suprising things, especially high T monsters and special models (necrosphinxes and warsphinxes, arch. spiders, ironblasters, war machines) and lone characters that your army will have trouble dealing with (the warp-lighting cannon S and accuracy is often hit or miss). A very good, top Skaven player used gutter runners to take down my dreadlord and wound my hydras. At 2500 points, we see Skaven players taking at least two units of 6 to 10 each or even three 6 man units.


----------

